# Help with ID



## Dread_Specter (Dec 4, 2006)

Hi guys. I've just bought another piranha. It's a juvie and it was sold to me as a black piranha. However, I have doubts as to weather or not it actually IS a Rhom, because it has the characteritics of both a Natteri and a Rhom. You see, the fish is about 2 inches long at most. I have looked for pictures of rhoms on the internet and it is basically identical... but for only one detail which makes me doubt. It has a bottom (anal ?) fin which is red. Actually, it's half red (the first half, split on the widith) and the second half, the bottom one, is kind of decolored, like the white on its tail. It has red cheeks, but not a red belly like the redbellies. The little fins it has on each side of its face (the ones used to swim around) are black, unlike the redbellies which are red.

So you see, on all the picture of rhoms I've seen, there were no red anal fins. I'm kinda worried about that fish. Anyone ease my mind ?

I'd love to take a picture, but the only camera I have is an Asahi SP500 (which is a good camera, used to cost 2000 bucks 30 years ago), but it dates from the 70, where there were no such things as "computers" and "usb cables", lol.

I can still try to borrow someone's digicam, but it may take a while lol.

Anyways, thanks for your help.


----------



## NIH23 (Aug 18, 2006)

> I can still try to borrow someone's digicam


Until then


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

:nod:


NIH23 said:


> > I can still try to borrow someone's digicam
> 
> 
> Until then


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

could be anything.......... we need a pic


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

Pictures would help a tiny bit :nod:


----------



## Dread_Specter (Dec 4, 2006)

Sangre_Roja said:


> Pictures would help a tiny bit :nod:


Well, I mean, if it's impossible for a Rhom to have a red anal fin, then it's clear that it ain't a Rhom you know, and that's just what I'm looking for for an answer.

Thanks for your help btw, it's appreciated.


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

bob351 has a gold diamond that had a red anal fin(i think)
at that age they could look like anything
might be a sanch or anything


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

Dread Specter said:


> Pictures would help a tiny bit :nod:


Well, I mean, if it's impossible for a Rhom to have a red anal fin, then it's clear that it ain't a Rhom you know, and that's just what I'm looking for for an answer.

Thanks for your help btw, it's appreciated.
[/quote]
Piranhas have many Different characters such as location,Wild and home raised inbreed,sickness were not trying to act like smart asses but you need to understand in order for us to help you we need Images.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

When you get a pic, post up in the ID forum.


----------



## Dread_Specter (Dec 4, 2006)

Sangre_Roja said:


> Pictures would help a tiny bit :nod:


Well, I mean, if it's impossible for a Rhom to have a red anal fin, then it's clear that it ain't a Rhom you know, and that's just what I'm looking for for an answer.

Thanks for your help btw, it's appreciated.
[/quote]
Piranhas have many Different characters such as location,Wild and home raised inbreed,sickness were not trying to act like smart asses but you need to understand in order for us to help you we need Images.
[/quote]

Yes, of course you're not, I was just merly mentionning the fact that if it wasn't possible for a Rhom to have a red fin, then we just had found our answer. I was just trying to give you guys an idea, because that way was much simpler, simpler than getting you to analyse the pictures and everything. I expected they were gonna be requested, but I thought "hey, if they can figure that thing out with the info I give them, maybe we'll just get it wrapped up quickly".
Sorry if you thought I was inderctly saying you were smartasses. They say 80% of a message transmitted come from the tone of voice and facial expression, I guess we were just missing that 80% lol.

Again, thanks for helping me out !

Edit : I just had a look at your avatar picture Dr. giggles. That looks a lot like my juvie, only the one on your pic's bigger and mine has cheks that look stained with blood or something like that. What I'm referring to with stained is that the spot looks like the one on the first pic in your sig.

Anyways, I'll get pics posted by around 5, I might have found a cam


----------



## Dread_Specter (Dec 4, 2006)

Dread Specter said:


> Pictures would help a tiny bit :nod:


Well, I mean, if it's impossible for a Rhom to have a red anal fin, then it's clear that it ain't a Rhom you know, and that's just what I'm looking for for an answer.

Thanks for your help btw, it's appreciated.
[/quote]
Piranhas have many Different characters such as location,Wild and home raised inbreed,sickness were not trying to act like smart asses but you need to understand in order for us to help you we need Images.
[/quote]

Yes, of course you're not, I was just merly mentionning the fact that if it wasn't possible for a Rhom to have a red fin, then we just had found our answer. I was just trying to give you guys an idea, because that way was much simpler, simpler than getting you to analyse the pictures and everything. I expected they were gonna be requested, but I thought "hey, if they can figure that thing out with the info I give them, maybe we'll just get it wrapped up quickly".
Sorry if you thought I was inderctly saying you were smartasses. They say 80% of a message transmitted come from the tone of voice and facial expression, I guess we were just missing that 80% lol.

Again, thanks for helping me out !

Edit : I just had a look at your avatar picture Dr. giggles. That looks a lot like my juvie, only the one on your pic's bigger and mine has cheks that look stained with blood or something like that. What I'm referring to with stained is that the spot looks like the one on the first pic in your sig.

Anyways, I'll get pics posted by around 5, I might have found a cam
[/quote]

There. As good as I can get.

You may want to download them and zoom into them to see the fish better.

Hope that'll help you guys ID it...

Thanks !


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

definitely Not a red
that is a serra


----------



## vincecarder (Feb 1, 2006)

It looks like a Sanchezi. Also, get all those gold fish out of the tank. They will foul up the water with all their waste, not to mention rot from the bites they will get from your fish.

If you do want live food I'd go with feeder guppies (should leave them in a Q tank for a few weeks). Or feed him small pieces of fish meat (smelt etc) cause those gold fish are not that great for him.


----------



## Dread_Specter (Dec 4, 2006)

vincecarder said:


> It looks like a Sanchezi. Also, get all those gold fish out of the tank. They will foul up the water with all their waste, not to mention rot from the bites they will get from your fish.
> 
> If you do want live food I'd go with feeder guppies (should leave them in a Q tank for a few weeks). Or feed him small pieces of fish meat (smelt etc) cause those gold fish are not that great for him.


Yeah, I know they're not too good. I was given them, so i'm just passing them as cheap food. I've had them for a while and the water perimeters seem to follow up with them thus, I guess the aquarium is just big enough for the quantity I have. But you're right, I should get rid of them. They won't be there for long anyways, as soon as my big one in the other tank starts to eat, it'll be over soon with them. I feed them beefhearts, I've got a deal with my local butcher and frozen fishies. Still not ideal, but it cuts it.

Thanks for your IDs so far btw, really appreciate it. Sanchezi seems to make sense too, I think we may have a winner !


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

SERRA

....looks like a sanchezi

And yes goldfish are bad...so are guppies.....thay all have growth inhibiting hormones aside from the risk of parasites etc...

Even before you figure out what this P is, take out those goldfish and replace his diet with some of the following items or all of them for a balanced and nutritous diet.
Tilapia (whitefish)
Shrimp, Krill, brine shrimp etc....
Earthworms
and even some LFS pellets like Hikari etc..


----------



## Dread_Specter (Dec 4, 2006)

flashover00 said:


> SERRA
> 
> ....looks like a sanchezi
> 
> ...


Can't do that I fear. It only eats live food, no matter what it's given, it won't eat anything not living.
I'm still trying to get it to eat the beefhearths, like my other fishes eat, so that I can spend money on more expansive food when it's gonna be accustomed to eating dead food. Won't even eat frozen fish, kinda sucks. I'l be trying the recepies for uneasy fishes soon.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

starve him for a week or so then attempt again with the beefheart.


----------



## Dread_Specter (Dec 4, 2006)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> starve him for a week or so then attempt again with the beefheart.


Ewwwww, a week.... damn, that idea kinda scares me, I mean, it's eating everyday and i'm sure it could eat twice a day.... Once week without eating, ouch :-S

And utmostly, I don't want it to end up like my bigger one, which hasn't eaten for 2+ weeks (that is, since I bought it)


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

well if you are that scared, which you really shouldnt be, try feeding him everyday with beefheart or shrimp or any whitefish, take it out after 10-15 minutes. eventually he should eat something. a varied diet is always best.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

Dread Specter said:


> SERRA
> 
> ....looks like a sanchezi
> 
> ...


Can't do that I fear. It only eats live food, no matter what it's given, it won't eat anything not living.
I'm still trying to get it to eat the beefhearths, like my other fishes eat, so that I can spend money on more expansive food when it's gonna be accustomed to eating dead food. Won't even eat frozen fish, kinda sucks. I'l be trying the recepies for uneasy fishes soon.
[/quote]

x2


----------



## Dread_Specter (Dec 4, 2006)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> well if you are that scared, which you really shouldnt be, try feeding him everyday with beefheart or shrimp or any whitefish, take it out after 10-15 minutes. eventually he should eat something. a varied diet is always best.


Definitely makes sense.
Then again, as tme passes i'll se if it gets accustomed or no. I'd like it if it would eat something else.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

get him on frozen foods..... get all live out and starve him until he eats--- like the above poster mentioned... take it out after 20 - 30 minutes if nothing gets eaten--- dont worry too much about him not eating everyday, my serra went a month before it ate for me-


----------



## Dread_Specter (Dec 4, 2006)

KINGofKINGS said:


> get him on frozen foods..... get all live out and starve him until he eats--- like the above poster mentioned... take it out after 20 - 30 minutes if nothing gets eaten--- dont worry too much about him not eating everyday, my serra went a month before it ate for me-


Damn that's a long time.... I guess I'm just not too used to seeing my pets not eat for so long lol.

So, It's positive, it ain't a Rhom but a sanchezi ?

Thanks for leting me know guys, appreciate it. I don't nearly have one 100th of the experience you guys have, so thanks again.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

you really cant tell till it gets bigger, just grow it out and enjoy it.


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

one of my lps has the same fish and its laled as a black piranha too


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

_*Topic Moved to Piranha Species Identification Forum*_


----------



## Dread_Specter (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks for moving my topic admins ! I didn't notice there was a section dedicated to that. Please accept my excuses, too.

As for the guy who said the LFS near him has the same fish tagged as rhoms, it seems this might be a spreaded problem. I suppose that rhoms can be sold for more as they don't repoduce in captivity (if my memory serves me right) as opposed to Sachez's who reproduce easily.

One thing is to be remebered out of that experience thus : buyers beware !!!


----------

